# Lung capacity increased from 41% to 82%



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Summary:

Kevin Bradley, an Australia author, had smoked heavily for 50 years. His lung capacity was less than half of what it should be - only 41%. The prognosis was that in 7 - 10 years he would be on an oxygen tank. Or dead.

He tried to give up smoking using gum and patches, but to no avail. Although the lung specialist suggested that he tries an "e-cigarette", he did not.

Kevin puts forth an interesting theory of why smokers find it so difficult to quit. He suggests that smoking is a "lifestyle" factor and he describes the critical role that cigarettes played in his lifestyle.

A year later found Kevin unable to breath and he was hospitalised twice in three weeks for pneumonia. Thereafter, he took the lung specialist's advice and tried vaping. He was able to quit smoking immediately!

Fast forward three years and Kevin's lung function has increased from 41% to 82%, which is almost normal for a non-smoker of his age. Moreover, his internal oxygen levels are at 99%. Furthermore, his lung specialist could find no detrimental effects after three years of vaping.

I highly recommend that you read the original article, written by Kevin himself. He wrote it as a response to the Australian government's negative stance to vaping.

https://www.theissue.com.au/while-the-world-vapes-our-government-chokes/

March 11th, 2019
_Australia_

By Kevin Glancy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi (15/4/19)

It's quite a lengthy article but will definitely get around to it over the weekend.

I noticed a similar thing albeit small and some might say insignificant. 

Recently we had a birthday and my 7 year old insisted on balloons. For 20 years I avoided those things. I couldn't blow up a single one without gasping for air halfway through. And my boy brought me a whole packet from wherever he found it.

So I start with the first, then the second, third, fourth, at this point I called my wife. Blew up 3 more, some with only 2 breaths!

My wife didn't really get my excitement hence why I know some people might think its insignificant. But for the first time on over 20 years I could blow up balloons! And being able to blow up balloons for your kids to play with is really priceless if you could not do that before.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Silver (15/4/19)

Thanks for this @Hooked 

And your story is epic @Adephi 
Thank you for sharing that
That is amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Adephi said:


> It's quite a lengthy article but will definitely get around to it over the weekend.
> 
> I noticed a similar thing albeit small and some might say insignificant.
> 
> ...



It's most significant @Adephi and it's absolutely wonderful!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

Very interesting article! Wish these types of articles can be spread like wild fire for people to read instead of the down putting false articles which everyone believes!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

Bumping this for those who haven't seen it yet
Worth a look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/5/19)

And there’s plenty uneducated people that say vaping is really bad my dad was involved in a high jacking last year he was stabbed in his back and punctured his lung he was smoking from the age of 14 years old his 53 now and from last year June I told him get into vaping been telling him to vape from the time I started he didn’t want to but last June he started vaping and hasn’t felt better my mums really happy she doesn’t have to deal with the smell of cigarettes around the car and house and my dad and I build and wick together that’s the awesome part he’s all about Flavour chasing I’m a bit of both his lung has healed completely and he’s never felt this good in a really long time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/19)

Well done @Yuvir Punwasi. My friend @Fairy38 send me some good news last week, asking me for advice because her dad is wanting to quit smoking and start vaping. He was getting pretty sick of it. So I gave her some advice and told her to get her dad to come and read up in here as well to educate him on everything he needs to know. 

@Adephi, a few weeks ago when I visited my uncle as my cousin was down here for an holiday. Her 7 year old kept asking me to blow up her balloons and them being small ones, I blew several of them in one breath. The girls and I had fun with the balloons (she has an older sister in her teens). My cousin was cheering me on, it was so funny.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Elmien (8/5/19)

I am scared to death of balloons especially blowing them up. I always think they are going to pop in my face...

I had to blow on one of these things many times for medical check-ups



In the past, I could barely get the little needle to move. Since I started vaping, my results when blowing on it is on par with what it should be. Even though it is on the lower end of what it should be for my height and age I felt really good with the results.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/5/19)

A week ago my wife bought an inflatable cushion which she intends to take with her when she goes hiking (for the lunch bit...not the walking bit). It would seem that hiking is similar to vaping in that some people want to have something that the others don't. By the way, I would personally rather ride bareback on a porcupine than go hiking. 

The point is that she couldn't blow the cushion up (inflate not explode). She asked me to help and I inflated it in less than 30 secs. She is crazy fit (runs marathons does Bootcamp, hikes etc.). I'm a sedentary, fat and grumpy old man. 

Thanks to vaping it would appear that at least my lung capacity is OK. Five years ago the only blowing I did was exhaling cigarette smoke.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------

